

Firefly-Olark partnership: 6000 customers paying fixed rate or $25-99/rep/month - ajw0100
http://www.businessinsider.com/dan-shipper-on-firefly-2013-7

======
ajw0100
Yet they say their revenue is only "well into the 6-figures"? How is this
possible? If only 5000 of those customers are paying the lowest per rep per
month rate of $25 than that amounts to $1.5 million over the course of a year.
And I have to believe a lot of their customers have more than one rep. Churn
couldn't be making that much of a difference could it? Knowing Dan from his
writing I'm sure he's going out of his way to please customers.

Not trying to call them out. I really like Dan and have learned a lot from his
writing. I hope they do actually have that many customers paying $25-99 per
rep per month. Just wondering how it adds up?

~~~
ajw0100
I'm guessing the 6 figs is based off the 1000 original customers with the
additional 5000 customers via partnership w/ Olark being prospective.

